# Hei vs stock vs msd



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 1 66 GTO with a 1973 400 block and an m20 block. I used to a stock distributor and would have starting issues. I since pulled it and the car has sat fro a few monthes. I am going to start ist back up and was wondering if any one could tell me which ignition system they recommend


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

What kind of starting issue? All three of those working correctly work just fine. Any of them that are defective will cause problems. Points have worked for 100 years. HEI has worked for 38 and MSD well for how ever they have been around. Best to diagnose why it's having problems than just throw parts and hope you get lucky.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

facn8me said:


> What kind of starting issue? All three of those working correctly work just fine. Any of them that are defective will cause problems. Points have worked for 100 years. HEI has worked for 38 and MSD well for how ever they have been around. Best to diagnose why it's having problems than just throw parts and hope you get lucky.


:agree ...big time. Unless you're racing AND (not or) spinning the engine to 6000 rpm or more, it's hard to beat a properly set up points system. They're simple, easy to repair, and dead-nuts reliable.

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if your having starting problems, its hard to blame on ign. system. it wouldnt run right after you started it. something and/or needs adjustment or replaced. rickm.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the HEI. But on the early cars where ignition comes from the starter in crank, then run when the key is released off start, you have to run a relay so it doesn't back feed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the stock points distributors personally. They are rock reliable and simple to tune and adjust. Only drawack is that the points have to be changed every 12-15000 miles due to mechanical wear. When I was putting 20,000 miles a year on my GTO's, This meant a tune up once a year. Nowadays, it means a tune up once every ten years. I've had a lot of experience with many types of ignition systems over the past 35 years, and points have proven themselves to be the most reliable. HEI is fine, too. (just not as reliable!)


----------



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. Ok I found my stock distributor. I am a Rookie so I need some more help here.
I took out the distributor and did not mark the hole when I pulled it.
1. How do I install it back finding the #1 spark lug, proper location of the vacuum and #1 piston up
2. What wires go installed on the coil + and -

Any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

4chivos said:


> Thanks for all the help. Ok I found my stock distributor. I am a Rookie so I need some more help here.
> I took out the distributor and did not mark the hole when I pulled it.
> 1. How do I install it back finding the #1 spark lug, proper location of the vacuum and #1 piston up
> 2. What wires go installed on the coil + and -
> ...


Ok, here's the easy way.
1) Turn the engine over until #1 cylinder (drivers side front) is at TDC on the compression stroke. (Remember that the timing marks on the balancer will line up at TDC two times, once at TDC compression, once at TDC exhaust.) Verify you've got TDC compression by either holding your thumb over the spark plug hole and feeling the pressure as the engine turns over, or removing the drivers side valve cover and verifying the marks are at TDC with both intake and exhaust valves closed.
2) Insert the distributor so that the rotor tip points to about 1 o'clock (12 o'clock is directly towards the rear bumper, 6 o'clock is directly towards the front bumper). The vacuum hose connection on the vacuum advance canister should point towards the drivers side fender. Make sure the distributor is fully seated all the way down against the block. You might have to "work it around" some and/or use a big long flat bladed screwdriver to turn the oil pump drive shaft down inside the block so that it lines up correctly with the tang on the end of the distributor.
3) Install the cap, connect the spark plug wires with #1 on the terminal where the rotor is pointing, working around the cap counter-clockwise in firing order sequence (1 8 4 3 6 5 7 2). Drivers side cylinders are (from the front to the back) 1 3 5 7, passengers side are (also from the front to the back) 2 4 6 8.
4) Coil connection: ignition 'hot' wire goes to + terminal, - terminal wire goes to points inside distributor.

Install distributor hold-down clamp tight enough to hold it, loose enough so that you can still turn the distributor by hand. Fire it up, set your timing (vacuum advance disconnected and line plugged), tighten down the clamp, and you ought to be in business.

Bear


----------



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

Bear,

Thanks it looking good.
Starter wires
I have the main red from the battery, 1 purple and a small red

The solenoid has to small nuts with and s and an r what goes in each?
What side of the solenoid does the purple goes on, the side marked r or s?


----------

